# Work VS-XX rebuild: need torque specs?



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I did a bit of searching but only came up with BBS RS #s. Anyone know what work vs-xx bolts need to be torqued to?
In a few I plan to email work wheels usa but I pretty sure they won't give that info away
*Not talking about lug bolts*


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

come on, someone must know?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

"losing hope" bump


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

for future reference in case someone does a search, this is the response i got from Work Wheels USA:
"The torque specs for the assembly bolts are 19 lbs/ft or 24 N/M."


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*

Hey thanks, I was just about to post this exact question haha. All I could find were RS also.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_for future reference in case someone does a search, this is the response i got from Work Wheels USA:
"The torque specs for the assembly bolts are 19 lbs/ft or 24 N/M."

hmm thats high..
also suprised they actually gave you that info.


----------



## 550psrs4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going to bump this from forever ago. I just got a quote saying that the torque specs should actually be 26 ft lbs... I just got off the phone with a rep from work wheels usa....


----------



## Boyvw (May 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Trnc (Jan 3, 2017)

What was the real torque spec on these bolts? 19 or 26 ft lbs?


----------

